# [SOLVED] Building a gaming computer...



## Regicide (Feb 8, 2008)

_Budget: How much money are you willing to spend on the new build?_

*I filed my taxes today and I'll be getting $1300, total. Half of it in the next two weeks, and the other half in the next four-six weeks. I'm willing to go above this, of course with money I'll be making from working. So, I'll say $1500-$1600.*


_Brands: Are there any brands of components you want or don't want?_

*I prefer AMD and NVIDIA, but won't brush off Intel or ATI if there's obviously better hardware, for a better price.*


_Multitasking: Will you be multitasking with this computer and if so, how much?_

*A lot?*


_Gaming: Will you be gaming and if so, how much and how new are the games?_

*YES. After this, I will be keeping up on all games.*

_Calculations: Will you be doing any intense calculations or media encoding?_


*It's something I'm interested in, but have been held back because of my computer.*


_Overclocking: Do you plan on overclocking and if so, how much?_

*No, I don't trust myself to do that. But it would be nice to have that option? I don't really know too much about overclocking.*


_Storage: How much storage will you need and what will you be storing?_

*150GB should do it.*


_Legacy Support: Will you need support for older hardware like parallel, serial, or PS/2 devices?_

*I'd have to research more and see exactly what types I would need personally.*


_Operating System: Do you want Windows XP or Vista, or Linux compatibility?_

*I'll be using Windows XP Pro, but I would like Vista to work on it in case I ever feel the need to upgrade. I'm also interested in dual-booting Linux in the future.*


_Case: Do you want help selecting a case and if so, how big do you want it?_

*Preferablly Full Sized ATX with a tool less design. My hardware book recommends a case by Foxconn... I'm looking for it on Newegg now.*


_Accessories: Do you want a keyboard, mouse, or other items included?_

*Keyboard, I plan on buying the Logitech G-14.*


_Recycled Components: Will you be reusing any components you already have?_

*NO.*


_Monitor: If you want a monitor, what size do you want and should it be wide screen?_

*Wide screen and 20-22 inches should do... I think?*


_Stores: Do you have any on line stores that you prefer to purchase from?_

*I just want good deals and reliability.*


_Location: What country do you live in?_

*USA.*

*Some more information:*

*I definitely want to have a capture card*, so I can record game play videos or what have you from my Xbox 360. 

I'm not interested in a wireless network card.

------

If you need anything else, just ask. I'm going to be reading my hardware reference book. All your recommendations will be greatly appreciated. I'll be building this myself. I'm 99% sure that it doesn't matter, but I'm a wannabe (game?) programmer, I'll definitely be entering the mod scene with this computer. ray:

Thank you!


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Building a gaming computer...*

GIGABYTE GA-P35-DS4 Rev. 2.0 LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Ultra Durable II Intel Motherboard
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128064

Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 Wolfdale 3.0GHz 6MB L2 Cache LGA 775 65W Dual-Core Processor 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115037

MASSCOOL 8WA740 90mm Ball CPU Cooler
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835150081

OCZ Platinum 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820227089

Seagate Barracuda 7200.10 ST3250410AS 250GB 7200 RPM 16MB Cache SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822148262

LITE-ON Black 20X DVD+R 8X DVD+RW 8X DVD+R DL 20X DVD-R 6X DVD-RW 12X DVD-RAM 16X DVD-ROM 48X CD-R 32X CD-RW 48X CD-ROM 2MB Cache SATA DVD Burner with LightScribe
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16827106072

MSI NX8800GT 512M OC GeForce 8800GT 512MB 256-bit GDDR3 PCI Express 2.0 x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127329

PC Power & Cooling Silencer 750 Quad (Black) EPS12V 750W Power Supply
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817703009

Acer AL2016WCbd Black 20" 2ms(GTG) DVI Widescreen LCD Monitor 300 cd/m2 800:1
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824009131

Which hardware reference book are you reading? Because if its Upgrading & Repairing PCs 17th edition, I know exactly which case you are referring to. :wink:

BTW I am still looking at video capture cards.


----------



## Regicide (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Building a gaming computer...*

That's exactly the book I'm reading! Haha, how'd you know?  foxconn gave it away, didn't it? I have a question unrelated to my future build. Did I buy a good hardware refernce book? It seems good.

Thanks for taking the time to give me a bunch of good options! 

EDIT: I added up the total and it came to $1189.91 before shipping. ray: You seem to know your away around these forums and computer hardware so this means a lot and I'm definitely going to consider just taking this build. What is this build considered? Mid-performance, ultra, low?


----------



## bruiser (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: Building a gaming computer...*

Looks to me like, performance wise, it's high.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Building a gaming computer...*

This was the case:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811153062

That would be pretty high up there considering it has the new Wolfdale and the G92 in it.


----------



## Regicide (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Building a gaming computer...*

Do you think that's a good case? I didn't realize cases were $100+.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Building a gaming computer...*

i would say go for this its cheaper and has more fans http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129021


----------



## Regicide (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Building a gaming computer...*

I think I may get that case instead, a few people have recommended it to me and it's $30 dollars cheaper.

Current Newegg link


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Building a gaming computer...*

The Antec Nine Hundred will have better airflow. Personally I don't like tool free installation of anything, and as such I don't use it even on disk drives in my computer. But that's just me.

The case is all about personal preference. I would personally go with a Full Tower any day (as opposed to both of those which are Mid Towers).

Whatever case you go with, I would definitely pick up one of these (removes excess hot air from the video card cooler that did not get blown out of the vent on the card's cooler; works wonders on my MSI 8600GTS which has a similar cooler):

MASSCOOL 4F01B4 90mm PCI Slot Case Cooler
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835150006


----------



## Regicide (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Building a gaming computer...*

I love the Antec 900, despite not having tool less design but I do agree with TheMatt. I much prefer a full tower so I'm going to have to keep looking... Besides that, everybody I have asked loves the build you made for my budget and it looks like this is the router I'll be going.

I'll be ordering everything in pieces, should I order them in any specific order or... does it not matter?  How should I prepare for building it?


----------



## Regicide (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Building a gaming computer...*

What do you all think of this case?

APEVIA X-JUPITER G-Type X-JUPITERG-BK Black Aluminum ATX Full Tower Computer Case


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Building a gaming computer...*

It looks good but you should replace the stock fans the apevia ones suck (i have one of their cases.)


----------



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: Building a gaming computer...*

I have the Xclio A380 and it has some amazing airflow. Just make sure to buy a 120mm stock case fan for the exhaust!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811103010

At LAN parties my friends play rocks paper sissors to decide who sets up behind my computer because it really blows out a lot of cold air. Even the 8800GTX vent has decend amount of air coming out although thats not cool air lol!


----------



## Regicide (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Building a gaming computer...*

That's an amazing case, the misiek1. It looks cool, glows and has powerful fans. 

*"Just make sure to buy a 120mm stock case fan for the exhaust!"*

What do you mean by this? It says it doesn't have any places to put fans besides the ones included?

:4-dontkno

*EDIT:* Also, is it just me or is there no headphone jack or what have you? :4-dontkno


----------



## Regicide (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Building a gaming computer...*

I've got some things I'm thinking about replacing, advice?

CORSAIR XMS2 2GB RAM

Better company, cheaper price... cooler looking? 

SAMSUNG SpinPoint P Series SP2004C 200GB Hard Drive

Better company, 50GB less but also... $16 cheaper.

*EDIT:*

and this PSU. It's $150 cheaper?!

:4-dontkno Thoughts?


----------



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: Building a gaming computer...*

I has a rear port where you can fit different size fans. Ranging from 80mm to 120mm and even 140mm if you have the adapter.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=FzdGZGXqtMA

Thats my computer, look at the back when I show the interior. There is a 120mm mounted there right next to the 92mm CPU fan.


----------



## Regicide (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Building a gaming computer...*

I think I just ruined my boxers.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Building a gaming computer...*

That Antec PSU looks great. With the Xclio case, you need more exhaust airflow. It has two huge 250mm intake fans and no exhaust. Intel recommends more exhaust airflow than intake airflow on their cases. Look at this one:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133021

I have this one but without the side panel with the 250mm fan. I have a 90mm exhaust and intake and a 120mm exhaust and intake. I also have an expansion slot cooler below the graphics card and the PSU fan. You can actually feel the airflow if you stick your hand inside the case.

With that same CPU heatsink you have and my CPU overclocked to 71W TDP my full load temps never go above 40 degrees (c).


----------



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: Building a gaming computer...*

I always thought a perfectly evened out airflow would work best. Although I could see why Intel suggests more exhaust then intake.


----------



## Regicide (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Building a gaming computer...*



TheMatt said:


> That Antec PSU looks great. With the Xclio case, you need more exhaust airflow. It has two huge 250mm intake fans and no exhaust. Intel recommends more exhaust airflow than intake airflow on their cases. Look at this one:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811133021
> 
> *I have this one but without the side panel with the 250mm fan. I have a 90mm exhaust and intake and a 120mm exhaust and intake. I also have an expansion slot cooler below the graphics card and the PSU fan. You can actually feel the airflow if you stick your hand inside the case.*
> ...


I like that case you're using, so I stole it. :wave:

The build on Newegg

*Bold:* The case comes with 5 fans total, do you mean you just turned off the 250mm? On the specifications, it says both 90mm fans are Exhaust. How did you make one intake?

Expansion slot cooler? I'm assuming you mean, this?


----------



## Regicide (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Building a gaming computer...*

Looks like they CPU is the last thing I'll be buying...

Core 2 45nm shortages to last throughout Q1


----------



## themisiek1 (Aug 20, 2007)

*Re: Building a gaming computer...*

They have the E8400 out now. The new Quads should be out soon.


----------



## Regicide (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Building a gaming computer...*

I got my first check in today. I'm going to be buying the moniter with it. I'll be buying the parts as soon as I get the checks. I'll buy each peice as soon as I have enough money for it. What should I do about the CPU?


----------



## Regicide (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Building a gaming computer...*

I'm now considering getting this moniter. It's more expensive but it has a higher response time and it's by a better company (I think).

Thoughts?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Building a gaming computer...*

tiger has them is http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3574211


----------



## Regicide (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Building a gaming computer...*

You are a good man, Sir!


----------



## Regicide (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Building a gaming computer...*

Will I be able to hook that moniter up to a 360?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Building a gaming computer...*

i use one of these to hook mine up to a vga port on my monitor http://www.bestbuy.com/site/olspage...&ref=06&loc=01&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=7479604


----------



## Regicide (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Building a gaming computer...*

TheMatt, do you think that this PSU would be adequate? With the money I would save from getting that power supply, I will be able to get a better video card and still be within my budget.

Thoughts?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Building a gaming computer...*

i beleave that the 610 will run one 8800 gt


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Building a gaming computer...*

That will easily run any 8800 G92.


----------



## Regicide (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Building a gaming computer...*

If I wanted to one day be able to use dual monitors, would that power supply be enough? Does having multiple monitors plugged into your video card use up the PSU power?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Building a gaming computer...*

no they draw power from the wall


----------



## Regicide (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Building a gaming computer...*

So, we are all happy? This is a good computer for the right price and all the parts are compatible? I'm thinking it is... ray:

:heartlove


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Building a gaming computer...*

it looks good to go


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Building a gaming computer...*

Looks good. Swap over to this board if you want to do some overclocking, but otherwise stay with the build on page 1. Also throw in an expansion slot cooler.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128087
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835150006


----------



## Regicide (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Building a gaming computer...*

Oops, I accidentally deleted the expansion slot cooler off my list, I'll definitely be getting that.

I've got a question on the motherboards... They look _exactly_ the same, except the one you just linked to can OC and is cheaper. Why is that? That seems strange... it can do more and it's cheaper?


----------



## BaYkT (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Building a gaming computer...*

Yo Regi, all looks ok EXCEPT the monitor. That Sammy ur looking at will ghost like craze while gaming compared to the 2ms Acer on the first page. The "ms" rating is response time in MiliSeconds, thus the lower the better.

BTW, howdy TSF folks, been quite a while since I was here. :wave:


----------



## Regicide (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Building a gaming computer...*

I found a 22' Westinghouse with 5ms at Target for $291 and I get a 10% discount, so it's cheaper than the Samsung and I'm getting that.

But I *swear* I read that the higher the MS... the better... This is why I make threads! I don't know what I'm talking about. 

*EDIT:* I'm currently rethinking that.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Building a gaming computer...*

16ms is plenty for most because the refresh rate will bottleneck the response time and your eyes simply can't see that fast. With miliseconds you want lower not higher, but anything lower than 16ms is pretty much pointless. The Samsung monitor you had was a great choice.


----------



## Regicide (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Building a gaming computer...*

So, now that my pieces are all but bought... how should I prepare for the time when I'll actually be building it myself?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Building a gaming computer...*

Find an area (preferably near where the computer will be used) that has a flat surface such as a table. Clear it off of everything and just make room. There will be a lot of boxes when the stuff arrives.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

*Re: Building a gaming computer...*

One thing i usually suggest to people is to go to the motherboard manufacturers web site and download the manual for the motherboard you bought and read through it before your gear arrives.
This does two things, 

1. it gives you a good idea on what to expect and become familiar with the boards layout and connections

2. Stops you from jumping in and starting to build without looking at the manual. I know it is tempting once you have it all in front of you, so this way you get to read before your gear arrives


----------



## BaYkT (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Building a gaming computer...*



TheMatt said:


> 16ms is plenty for most because the refresh rate will bottleneck the response time and your eyes simply can't see that fast. ...........but anything lower than 16ms is pretty much pointless.


Are you kidding me? Anything uder 16ms pointless? OMG that is poor advice dude, especially to someone who expressed they are building this as a "GAMING" rig.

Set up 2 LCD monitors side by side off of the same vid card, one w/ 2ms and 1 w/ 16ms, load any fps game and hop in. Now move the mouse back and forth from left to right and tell me your eyes can't see the difference. Hell you really don't even need to be in a game, just watch the cursor's trail difference. It's called "ghosting" and is CRITICAL to gaming on any LCD.

I'm speaking as a hardcore gamer and Call Of Duty 4 clan member, currently competing in CAL "Pro" League. I also own a custom electronics business "Audio Video and Personal Computers, LLC", been in biz for 8 years so I'm not just some bonehead challenging you. That is just bad advice.

Edit: BTW good luck on the build Regicide, the 1st one is always the most fun and satisfying :grin:


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Building a gaming computer...*

Your eyes can't see that fast. 16ms response time would be directly on par with a 62.5Hz refresh rate (or 62.5FPS). The human eye can't see past about 50 - 60FPS.


----------



## Regicide (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Building a gaming computer...*

So, is this video card EVGA 512-P3-N867-AR GeForce 9600GT worse than mine?

They look identical except for:

*NVIDIA unified atchitecture with GigaThread technoloty
NVIDIA Quantum Effects physics processing technology
NVIDIA PureVideo technology*

That... is that the only difference?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Building a gaming computer...*

the 9600 has only 64 shaders while the 8800 has 128 and the 8800 has 20-30% more proformance


----------



## Regicide (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Building a gaming computer...*

Oh no. Tigerdirect is now out of stock of the processor... anybody know of another good, reliable site?

 I'm getting ready to order pieces now...


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Building a gaming computer...*

If you want the Wolfdale you will likely have to wait.

However, Intel is going to be releasing quite a few new Yorksfield quad core processors for various budgets, some as low as $250. I would wait a little longer.


----------



## Regicide (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Building a gaming computer...*

I just read that they're supposed to be coming out on the 15th of this month... I hope that's true.


----------



## Regicide (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Building a gaming computer...*

Is there anything I should know about buying DVI cables? The moniter I just bought doesn't come with one apparently.

EDIT: If I bought this, TRENDnet TK-205K KVM Switch with Integrated Cables, what else would I need to buy to be able to use it on both my PC and X360?


----------



## Regicide (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Building a gaming computer...*

TheMatt, where are you seeing Yorkfield processors for as low as $250, because... it is... $1,059.99 on NewEgg...

... 

EDIT:

I found this, Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Kentsfield 2.4GHz? They even have a combo deal with a more powerful PSU and it'll only cost like... 1 dollar more.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Building a gaming computer...*

I wouldn't touch that PSU personally.

The new Yorksfields haven't come out yet as far as I know. The Q9300 will be under $300 most likely for example. Google it.


----------



## Regicide (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Building a gaming computer...*

I just placed the order for the CPU . . . _finally_. I've bought and received my monitor and have ordered about $300 dollars worth of parts just now. I have all the money for it, I've just been kind of . . . scared. This is the first time I've had this much money to spend. :-O

I've got the CPU though!


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: Building a gaming computer...*

Nice, let us know when all the parts come in.


----------



## Regicide (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Building a gaming computer...*

Does my mushkin RAM work in this mobo because I don't see it on the list? Then again . . . I barely understand the list.

http://www.gigabyte-usa.com/Product...rboard&ProductID=2636&ProductName=GA-EP35-DS4


----------



## Regicide (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Building a gaming computer...*

Am I going to be putting that slot cooler you recommended Matt underneath or above my video card? I'd assume above as you never specified it was for the video card only.


----------



## Regicide (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Building a gaming computer...*

All of my pieces have arrived!


----------



## Regicide (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Building a gaming computer...*

My CPU won't lock . . . I place it in, everything is lined up properly and I can't bring the bar down to lock it.


----------



## Regicide (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Building a gaming computer...*

Everything is installed . . . I just need to add the DVD burner, the optional fan that TheMatt told me to get and the hard drive. I'm confused as hell as far as the wiring goes but hopefully it'll go smoothly.

Matt, where am I supposed to put that fan? Which slot?


----------



## Regicide (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Building a gaming computer...*

It took me six hours but . . . Windows XP is currently installing.


----------



## Regicide (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Building a gaming computer...*

So it's been running great . . . is there anything I should do now to make sure that everything is right?

There's one thing about the wiring that is kind of annoying me . . . there's a wire going right over the heatsink, is that bad?


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Building a gaming computer...*

only if a wire gets in the fan (thats how my cpu hit 100c lol)


----------



## weezymagic (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Building a gaming computer...*

lol, ive had that happen while putting together this old pc. apparently, i forgot to connect the second HD. the worse part was that i didnt realize it til after work (it had been running for a few hours)


----------



## Regicide (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Building a gaming computer...*

Well it's been about four days, I've played many games at high settings with solid framerates (including Crysis). Everything has been running beautifully, thank you for all the help you gave.


----------



## Daverick (Apr 13, 2008)

*Re: Building a gaming computer...*



Regicide said:


> Well it's been about four days, I've played many games at high settings with solid framerates (including Crysis). Everything has been running beautifully, thank you for all the help you gave.


Let's see some photos!


----------



## weezymagic (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Building a gaming computer...*

have u tried crysis at very high?


----------



## Regicide (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: Building a gaming computer...*

I'm on Windows XP but I did the DirectX 10 trick and was able to run Crysis at 1900x1200 with around 30FPS.

*1900x1200, Very High DirectX10 Crysis:*









*Unreal Tournament, Everything Max 1900x1200*









*STALKER, 1900x1200, Maximum Settings:*









:grin:

I only have my crappy camera phone but here are some pics during construction:

*When I got home from school:*









*My pieces:*









*Another pic:*









*Just reading my reference book:*









*It's my motherboard:*









It kind of freaked me out a bit when the latch wouldn't close . . . turns out I was just too much of a ***** and didn't want to press that hard.

*Random shot of the case, during construction:*









*My video card is HUGE! It took up two expansion slots:*









*Another one:*









*And another:*









*In the dark!*









:heartlove


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Building a gaming computer...*

sweet build =D


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Very Nice.


----------



## weezymagic (Apr 5, 2008)

i love it!!! cant wait to buy mine


----------



## Regicide (Feb 8, 2008)

Wait! I still have one more question about that expansion fan you said I should get Matt.

Do I just stick it underneath the video card?


----------



## Akula (Jan 26, 2007)

Fill us in on the full component list you decided to go with!


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Regicide said:


> Wait! I still have one more question about that expansion fan you said I should get Matt.
> 
> Do I just stick it underneath the video card?


In the open case expansion slot closest to the video card but below it.

So yeah, right below the video card.


----------



## Regicide (Feb 8, 2008)

Akula said:


> Fill us in on the full component list you decided to go with!


Manufacturer:	Gigabyte 775 Intel LA P35
Processor:	Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E8400 @ 3.00GHz (2 CPUs)
Memory:	2x1GB Mushkin RAM
Hard Drive:	Seagate Barracuda 250 GB
Video Card:	NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS 512
Monitor:	KDS 24' Widescreen LCD Monitor

*Thanks, Matt. *


----------



## Akula (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice man! I went with a:

Mobo: Sam you chose
Processor: Same you chose
Memory: G.Skill 2x2GB
Hard Drive: WD 500GB
Video Card: Same you chose but MSI version
Monitor: Re-using my Hanns-G 28"

We have a very similar build going on! I get my stuff tomorrow, wish me luck! 

I also got a case expansion slot cooler like you (might as well for $7 or whatever) let me know how it goes for you. I was thinking it would be best on the TOP, with the fan pointing down and either blowing air on it, or sucking away. I thought this because it would help more as the graphics card already has a fan below it.


----------



## weezymagic (Apr 5, 2008)

i know it doesnt hurt but i doubt ur gunna need the cooler unless you do heavy OCing


----------



## Regicide (Feb 8, 2008)

So, I am leaving for Basic Training and have decided to sell this computer without the monitor... I was offered $450.

Do you all think that's a good deal now, a year later?


----------

